# ipad air



## cillab (5 Novembre 2013)

bonjour à tous

 curiosité qui a réçu son ipad air commander le 1er novembre
y a t'il deja des HEREUX????


----------



## ampuma (7 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu mon iPad air mardi. J'ai choisi le modèle 3G en 128 Go pour remplacer mon iPad 4 3G 64 Go et, je suis vraiment satisfait d'avoir migré sur le nouveau modèle.

Mon premier iPad était un modèle 2 en version 3G et 32 Go, j'ai donc un recul sur les évolutions de cette tablette 

J'ai acheté mon premier iPad sans conviction. J'étais persuadé à tort que c'était un gadget qui finirai vite dans un tiroir. En fait très rapidement, l'iPad est devenu indispensable. Avec l'arrivée de l'iPad 4, j'ai apprécié le confort du Rétina, mais j'ai pesté sur le poids conséquent de ce modèle, un peu plus lourd que l'iPad 2.

J'en arrive à la question posée...

Wahouuu !!! Le poids plume de cet iPad air est impressionnant et difficile à décrire, c'est léger, très léger par rapport au modèle précédent. La taille est aussi un peu plus réduite, mais l'écran reste le même. 

L'écran Rétina est aussi bon que l'iPad 4, mais je dois noter deux petites réserves, il semble très légèrement moins précis que l'ancien modèle. Je m'explique, là où je pouvais créer une affiche rapide sur pages en plaçant un cadre par exemple, je suis obligé de faire un peu plus attention pour cadrer un rectangle sur l'iPad air. Ou alors justement le touché est justement plus précis ce qui provoque cette impression de réactivité, et donc d'impression moins précis de placement d'objet avec mes gros doigts Mais attention, c'est vraiment une très très légère différence, à confirmer avec le temps.

Au niveau du touché de l'écran, quand je tape sur l'ecran, on a l'impression de taper du plastique, c'est un peu déroutant venant des autres générations.

Le son est meilleur, j'oserai dire qu'il y a même un peu plus de 'basses'. En ce qui me concerne, le son me sert uniquement pour FaceTime ou Skype, pour la musique, je me sert d'un casque ou d'un ampli en cas de besoin.

Niveau batterie, j'ai l'impression que la jauge de batterie est mieux calibré. J'attends par là que l'affichage est plus cohérent simplement. Maintenant l'autonomie réelle, je ne peux pas encore m'exprimer, je ne l'ai que depuis deux jours.

Niveau puissance, c'est aussi whaouuu !!! Deux fois plus rapide que l'iPad 4, c'est certainement vrai. Les applications s'installent beaucoup plus vite, c'est une vérité.

Pour le wifi, il semble que c'est un peu plus rapide aussi sur mon vieux réseau, j'ai hâte de tester avec un Time machine de dernière génération.

En 3G, il ne consommerait pas un peu plus ? Ça reste à vérifier cependant, je n'ai pas de 4G dans mes montagnes pour le moment ;-(

J'ai pensé un temps à me prendre un ipad mini, mais, cet ipad air me convient parfaitement. Il va donc me suivre un peu partout, alors que l'iPad 4 était devenu une tablette de canapé :sleep:

Et cerise sur le gâteau, les 128 Go d'espace de stockage, c'est vraiment un confort en plus, cette fois ci il y a de la place pour tous mes besoins, enfin, pour le moment ...


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Novembre 2013)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> 
> curiosité qui a réçu son ipad air commander le 1er novembre
> y a t'il deja des HEREUX????



Ben oui.
Déjà le poids. On se demande comment on a pu supporter un iPad d'ancienne génération... 
128 Go de stockage (115 environ, en fait), ça permet de stocker pas mal de trucs (présentations, revues, documents pros).
La 4G à Paris : où que je sois, je sais que je peux récupérer un document oublié sur mon NAS ou la Dropbox rapidement.

Un outil tout simplement fabuleux.


----------



## cillab (7 Novembre 2013)

bonjour à tous
merçi les gars pour vos réponses j'ais reçu le mail DHL passe demain youpi!!!!!!
par contre je vous embéte ,mais mes applications de mon ipad 1
je peut les récupérer pour l'IPAD AIR  ???? votre avis me soulagerais 
merçi encore


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Novembre 2013)

Bien sûr... Si on exclue les apps plus ou moins abandonnées par leurs développeurs, et, non mises à jour, ne tourneront pas sous iOS 7.
Mais, globalement, oui, tu récupère et installe toutes tes apps soit à partir l'AppStore, soit directement d'iTunes...

Sinon, tu as fais un excellent choix !


----------



## ragadomire (7 Novembre 2013)

Aucun soucis pour récupérer tes applis, pense a sauvegarder ton iPad 1 afin de reinjecter cette sauvegarde sur le air comme ça tu ne pers aucun de tes réglages. Sinon les applis que tu as déjà achetées se retrouvent également dans la rubrique "achat" de l'app store

edit : désolé je n'avais pas vu le message précédent !!


----------



## cillab (7 Novembre 2013)

merçi les gars

  je viens de recevoir le bébé ce matin avec un jour d'avance chez DHL
j'ais récuperer mes applis  ( putain c'est de la balle)  réaction son comparer a mon ipad 1 c'est pas possible il ne vibre pas  le dos et plat et l'écrand etant plus fin
ne donne pas la résonnance des premiers  comme dit PIAF  non je ne regrette rien


----------



## pierrebellemart (8 Novembre 2013)

Habitant au Royaume Uni, j'ai eu la chance de patienter devant le store vendredi dernier, qui n'était pas férié ici, et j'ai eu mon petit joujou très rapidement. Franchement, pas de regret, la différence de poids et effarante, c'est l'avantage du mini mais avec un affichage plus large. Récupéré toutes les apps super facilement ! Sautez le pas !


----------



## Francoy (10 Novembre 2013)

J'ai commandé en ligne mon iPad Air gris sidéral 128Go Wifi + 3G le 1er Novembre. Je l'ai reçu assez rapidement à la maison le 5 novembre. J'ai commandé en même une Smart Case qui arrivera le 13 novembre si tout va bien.

Ça va bientôt faire une semaine que j'ai mon iPad Air, c'est mon premier iPad (j'ai déjà un MacBook Air et un iPhone 4S). Une fois configuré avec iCloud, tout est génial, je reçois mes iMessages, les photos prise avec mon iPhone se synchronisent directement avec l'iPad.

J'utilise mon iPad avec une deuxième carte Sim qui prend mon forfait internet de mon iPhone (chez Sosh d'ailleurs la carte sim s'est activé en 10 min ). J'ai constaté qu'avec une utilisation en 3G et en Wi-fi que l'iPad Air est bien plus rapide que mon iPhone (heureusement ).

Pour le choix du modèle 128Go et Wifi+3G, ce n'est pas pour frimer, mais pour mes études car beaucoup de fichier, PDF (des gros 50Mo) de prise de notes avec photos, pas mal d'applications, pour ma musique, mes photos et mes film. La mémoire se rempilera sur le long terme. Et pour la 3G/4G je l'ai prise car je suis souvent en déplacement, transport en communs, la Wifi de mon école est parfois saturé ou cela ne capte tout simplement pas à l'extérieur. 

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, cela va faire une semaine et je suis très heureux de mon achat. J'ai pu faire une recharge à 100% et depuis c'est marqué : Utilisation : 6heures et 52 minutes ; En veille : 1 jour et 16heures. J'ai fait principalement du surf sur internet et j'ai touché à 2-3 application : Pages, Keynote... Je n'ai pas rechargé depuis et je suis à 43% !!!! C'est génial comparé à mon iPhone 4S qui dure même plus la journée.

Voilà si vous hésitez encore à l'acheter, il ne faut pas !  sauf si vous avez déjà l'iPad 4. Ah oui et j'oubliais concernant le poids (je n'ai jamais eu d'iPad avant donc je ne peux pas comparer), c'est vraiment léger, je le tiens d'une main parfois longtemps sans avoir mal au poignets 


Bonne journée à tous


----------



## GuigsFR (10 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

En lisant les critiques, j'ai pu en conclure que sauter le pas alors que l'on a deja un iPad etait inutile. Et bien je dis NON! L'ipad air change enormement notamment dans le domaine de l'ergonomie ainsi que physiquement. Il est ultra leger, ultra lumineux ce qui fatigue bien moins nos petits yeux. 


Ultra rapide et moderne, du apple tout craché. 


Je vous le conseille grandement!


----------



## hledu (10 Novembre 2013)

Je viens d'acheter un iPad air 32go en remplacement d'un iPad première génération. J'ai en effet attendu un saut technique suffisant pour justifier le changement au regard de mes besoins qui portent principalement sur de la consultation de données, soit directe soit via applications dédiées (presse, livres,...)

Je ne suis pas déçu; le changement est assez radical s'agissant non seulement du poids et de l'encombrement mais également de la réactivité.


J'ai hésité à prendre un mini mais au final je ne regrette rien car les caractéristiques physiques de l'air réduisent à mon sens l'intérêt du mini, tout en bénéficiant du confort de lecture de l'écran de 9 pouces.


La capacité de 32 go me paraît un compromis idéal entre le prix et les possibilités de stockage externes qui existent aujourd'hui soit via iCloud soit via un cloud prive. En déplacement j'utilise le partage de connexion de l'iPhone.


Voila je dispose aujourd'hui d'une configuration qui me permettra de laisser passer encore 3 ou 4 générations et faire des économies !


----------



## Alias (10 Novembre 2013)

iPad Air 32Go Argent en remplacement d'un iPad 3 32Go Noir.

La capacité est juste parfaite pour moi, ma musique étant dans Deezer et les documents que j'utilise dans Dropbox.

Le 3 a été ré-attribué à mon épouse en remplacement de l'iPad 1. (Ca va la changer !)

Concernant le Air, le poids est effectivement tout à fait surprenant. Mais plus encore, c'est le gabarit qui m'enchante : la compacité qui me faisait hésiter avec un Mini (futur Retina) et l'écran très confortable de 9,7".

Je le protège avec une Smart Cover noire qui permet de ne pas masquer le design ultra fin. Et puis, je n'aime pas le cuir en général et la protection Case rouge de mon iPhone 5S est déjà sale et son toucher est assez désagréable ...

C'est une belle machine, la finition est somptueuse.
Je n'est pas remarqué de bruit bizarre au niveau de l'écran : pas de différence de sensation par rapport au 3 en ce qui me concerne.
Je trouve que le Air est plus haut-de-gamme que le 3. J'aime beaucoup les iPad en général et celui-ci me plait tout particulièrement.

Voilà pour mes premières impressions, mon acquisition étant très récente !

Edit : je viens de jouer à Asphalt 8 : waouw ! Ça fonce et le poids du Air permet de jouer beaucoup mieux !!!


----------



## coufra (10 Novembre 2013)

LiPad Air est parfait. Ce n'est pas le cas de la smart case. C'est un produit raté par Apple. Magnifique dans sa boîte mais une horreur lors de son utilisation.
De plus son prix est stratosphérique..


----------



## Mic-M4c (10 Novembre 2013)

J'ai acheté un iPad Air 128GB WiFi: première tablette pour moi.
J'ai déjà eu un iPad 4 dans les mains, une dizaine de fois en un an.


Les trois impressions qui me sautent immédiatement aux mains sont :
- un poids plume par rapport à l'iPad 4,
- un écran en verre (plus fin pour être plus léger) qui donne au final l'impression de toucher du plastique.
- ultra rapide grâce au WiFi/Fibre.


J'utilise une Smart Case qui offre une très bonne prise en main de l'iPad.


Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Apple propose encore un modèle à 16GB.


Très satisfait du produit.


----------



## gyrodrift (11 Novembre 2013)

Eh bien je vais jouer les rabats joie. 
Heureux comme un gosse j'ai été acheter un iPad Air 64 wifi le 2 novembre. 
Prise en main merveilleuse, mais oh horreur ! Je fais partie des nombreux chanceux qui ont découvert sur le joujou sorti de sa boîte un écran atteint de jaunisse. 
Toute la partir gauche de l'écran sur toute la hauteur est plus sombre qu'à droite, et le blanc tire dur le jaune jusqu'au tiers de k´ecran.. Bref la cata. 
Je suis retourné en magasin et ils ont constate. Je l'ai donc échange contre un 128. 
Même problème. 
J'attends donc désormais un second échange.
Il y avait d'ailleurs un article sur iGeneration sur le sujet des écrans atteints de jaunisse. 
Sur les forums d'Apple idem. 
Donc pour moi la fête à tourne court et je suis loin d'être le seul. 
Certains ont été jusqu'à 7 échanges avant d'en avoir un de potable. 
Pour ma part si le troisième est défectueux ce sera le remboursement. A 765 euros pas questions de me contenter d'un écran non intégre.


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Novembre 2013)

iPad Air ou 4 Retina quelle différence lorsque le système installé, en l'occurrence iOS 7, a été fini à la pisse pour les tablettes?
Quand je remarque des saccades ou ralentissements aux niveaux des animations ou que l'iPad Air quitte Safari ou les préférences système ça fait bizarre.
Autant Maveriks je le trouve bien finalisé autant iOS 7 sur tablettes je peux pas...
Ça manque cruellement de fiabilité et de fluidité surtout le retour du springboard avec gestuelle 4 doigts et d'autres imperfections...
J'espère une mise à jour majeure pour ce système qui demeure encore bancal : gagnant en fonctionnalités mais qui s'est largement éloigné du perfectionnisme et de la stabilité de son prédécesseur.


----------



## joeGuillian (12 Novembre 2013)

Terrible ces écrans atteins de jaunisse. 
Je suis allez en Apple Store tester l'iPad Air et je n'ai vu aucun de tous les modèles testés atteints par ce défaut. Au contraire j'ai plutôt observé des blancs avec une teinte plutôt froide (blanc allant vers le bleu).






gyrodrift a dit:


> Eh bien je vais jouer les rabats joie.
> Heureux comme un gosse j'ai été acheter un iPad Air 64 wifi le 2 novembre.
> Prise en main merveilleuse, mais oh horreur ! Je fais partie des nombreux chanceux qui ont découvert sur le joujou sorti de sa boîte un écran atteint de jaunisse.
> Toute la partir gauche de l'écran sur toute la hauteur est plus sombre qu'à droite, et le blanc tire dur le jaune jusqu'au tiers de k´ecran.. Bref la cata.
> ...


----------



## cillab (12 Novembre 2013)

bonjour 
pour ma part acheter chez apple nikel  aucun problémes
j'avais eu la jaunisse avec l'écrand de mon imac 27 les premiers échange de dalle
pour l'ipad pour l'instant ,trés satisfait


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (23 Novembre 2013)

Mon iPad 4 est en vente (370 euros). En parfait état. PM si quelqu'un est intéressé. Je rentre en France à Noël. J'attends l'arrivée de l'iPad Air en Malaisie. 
Début décembre à ce qu'il m'ont dit.


----------



## cillab (23 Novembre 2013)

coufra a dit:


> LiPad Air est parfait. Ce n'est pas le cas de la smart case. C'est un produit raté par Apple. Magnifique dans sa boîte mais une horreur lors de son utilisation.
> De plus son prix est stratosphérique..




je suis d'accord  avec toi  c'est une merde  j'ais pris simplement le SMART COVER

pour me faire plaisir mais GROS SOUÇIS probléme d'importation des photos avec le 
lecteur SD CARD Camera  aprés un échange cela ne marche toujour pas
merçi pour les retours d'infos sur ce probléme


----------



## bluesilence (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour

Moi je viens d'acheter cet ipad air et je ne suis pas content du tout. Le wifi ne marche pas (enfin il a marché une seule fois au début et puis terminé plus rien). je vais le ramener.


----------



## Crosster (24 Novembre 2013)

Pour ma part très satisfait, au détail près qu'il va partir en sav :-(

Je jouais tranquillement (ds le tgv, vibrations?) à GTRacing, d'un coup voiture incontrolable, après reboot pas de changement.


Les accéléromètres semblent ok, le gyroscope non.


Malgré restauration, et recharge nocturne (immobile) rien à faire.


Espérons que ce soit un cas isolé.


----------



## cillab (24 Novembre 2013)

bonsoir 

moi ,c'est un probléme d'importation des photos sur mon ipad 1 nikel
sur celui la niet après échange idem  cela me saoule


----------



## Somchay (24 Novembre 2013)

cillab a dit:


> GROS SOUÇIS probléme d'importation des photos avec le
> lecteur SD CARD Camera  aprés un échange cela ne marche toujour pas
> merçi pour les retours d'infos sur ce probléme



Attention, le connecteur SD ne permet que transférer les photos directement sorties de l'appareil photo, c'est à dire qu'on prend des photos avec l'appareil photo, on sort la SD, on la connecte à l'iPad et ce dernier les importe brutes telles qu'elles sont. En aucun cas on peut se servir de la SD pour transférer des photos manuellement : on copie des photos depuis un ordi sur la SD, et on branche la SD à l'iPad : ça ne marche pas, l'iPad ne les reconnaîtra pas !

Dans ton cas, si ce sont bien des photos venant directement de l'appareil photo que tu souhaite transférer et que cela ne marche pas, essai d'abord de formater la SD avec l'appareil photo, puis reprends des photos et essayes alors à nouveau de connecter la SD à l'iPad. Et si ça ne marche toujours pas, c'est peut-être alors une incompatibilité entre l'appareil photo et l'iPad, mais je n'ai pourtant pas entendu parler d'une quelconque incompatibilité... Dans mon cas, même les photos prises en RAW sont bien transférée malgré leur format propriétaire, lorsque la SD sort directement de l'appareil photo. 

Et pour la connection USB c'est pareil, elle sert juste à connecter directement l'appareil photo sur l'iPad, en aucun cas elle ne permet de transférer des photos modifiées ou autre fichier


----------



## cillab (25 Novembre 2013)

bonjour
merçi de ta réponse claire et nette
en effet le but de la manoeuvre,et de transferer,les photos prise par mon  apareil
en intoduisant la carte sd dans le lecteur afin de les importées sur mon IPAD
ce que je fais regulierement sur mon IPAD 1 les sd sont reconnu aussi sur mon IMAC
bizzarre 3 apareils non reconnus  un SAMSUNG NV7OPS  un CANON A410 
un konica MINOLTA DIMAGE Z2 et un CAMILEO PRO HD TOSHIBA

 le format  sd card pour l'IPAD AIR   SDHC

merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (26 Novembre 2013)

Comparatif Ipad 3(1er rétina) et Ipad Air.

Je possède un Ipad 3 en Ios 6 et ma compagne vient d'acquérir l'Ipad Air. Elle me l'a gentiment prêté (non sans mal  ) pour que je puisse me faire une idée de l'appareil et effectuer une comparaison.

Première chose qui surprend : le poids. L'Air est effectivement plus léger et cela est très agréable. Néanmoins une impression de fragilité prend rapidement le dessus. Du coup je me sens dans l'obligation de faire très attention de peur qu'il ne lui arrive malheur.

La finition est très bonne mais le bouton home me semble un peu moins bien intégré que sur l'Ipad 3. En effet il y a un très léger jeu et quand on fait glisser le doigt on sent une petite rugosité. Celle-ci n'existe pas sur l'Ipad 3 qui respire la robustesse et la solidité mais au détriment d'un poids trop élevé.  

Je réveille les deux bêtes et je compare les écrans et leurs rendus. Indéniablement je préfère l'Ipad 3. Dalle beaucoup plus homogène et couleurs plus justes + un meilleur contraste. L'écran de l'Air me semble plus froid, moins contrasté mais plus lumineux. Aux extrémités de l'écran la luminosité est moins forte. C'est légèrement visible et cela confirme un manque d'homogénéité du rétro-eclairage (probablement moins de led sur le dernier Ipad?). Ce n'est pas rédhibitoire pour autant.

La prise en main est meilleure sur l'Air mais ses arêtes un peu trop vives ne sont pas agréables au toucher même s'il est indéniable qu'esthétiquement c'est réussi.

Réactivité, avantage au dernier-né. C'est clair, net et sans bavure. Dans tous les domaines la dernière génération fait la différence. Ceci-dit le toucher sur l'écran de l'Air n'est pas agréable. En effet sur l'ipad 3 on sent que l'on touche une dalle en verre. Sur l'Ipad Air on sent que l'on touche une dalle pas en verre...genre plastique léger... Bref toujours cette sensation d'avoir entre les mains un produit fragile ...
 Quand je reprend en main l'Ipad 3 la différence est impressionnante!
Probablement que cette impression de fragilité est fausse mais elle est bien présente. 


Etape suivante : écoute d'un peu de musique sur les HP internes des deux bêtes. Son tout juste correct sur l'ipad 3 (1 seul HP). Sur l'Air le 2e HP n'apporte pas grand chose au niveau rendu mais cela provoque des vibrations sur toute la coque de l'ipad. Extrêmement désagréable et ça confirme une fois de plus cette impression de légèreté-fragilité.
Ecoute au casque : égalité je n'entends pas de différence.

Au niveau de l'autonomie et sur quelques jours, l'ipad 3 me semble très légèrement devant l'Air. En tout cas si différence il y a elle n'est vraiment pas significative. Par contre il n'y a pas photo au niveau du temps de chargement. Le chargeur de 10w de l'Ipad 3 est terriblement plus lent que celui de l'Ipad Air.

Alors en guise de conclusion l'Ipad Air vaut-il le coup ? 
Franchement non d'autant plus qu'a mon avis Ios 7 n'est vraiment pas un bon OS. Moche au plus au point, peu lisible, il ne donne pas envie. Question de goût paraît-il ! :mouais:  

Bref, si vous recherchez un Ipad léger (trop?) et puissant l'Air est pour vous.
Si vous n'avez pas besoin de la puissance de l'Air et que vous avez une préférence pour du lourd et du costaud optez pour un 3 ou 4 sur le refurb ou en occasion.

My two cents les gars


----------

